# General > Reunions >  thurso college combined care reunion!

## franny

there will be a reunion of the thurso college combined care class on the first weekend in august, 2005. this was the class from aug 1994 until july 1995. Shelia Lindslay was our main tutor. 
Fiona Gordon got in touch with me (Franny MacLeod) to arrange this. 
if you were in this class get in touch with me!

The reunion will take place in thurso and it would be great if everyone could make it!

Cheers Franny x

----------

